# "frozen dough" pastry / danish



## prbagel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm trying to interpret an old bakery formula for "frozen dough" (pictured below)

and wondered if anyone might be able to help.

The first ingredient listed is : "old dough" - what does this mean?

thanks!





  








frozen dough.jpg




__
prbagel


__
Sep 8, 2015


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

First off welcome to ChefTalk.

Would you share the recipe for us to look at?

My guess, without knowing the details, is that some recipes use what is called "back yeasting"

If this is a yeast raised product the recipes it utilizes a small amount of leftover dough from the prior batch made to give the new dough a head start on fermentation.

I used to do that all the time in the bakery scene.


----------



## prbagel (Sep 8, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## prbagel (Sep 8, 2015)

It looks like the scanned image is missing, so I will re-type the recipe:

6# Old Dough

1# Sugar

2# Sweetex

1/2 qt Eggs

1/2 qt water

3 oz. Baking powder

3# bread flour


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Since the recipe has no yeast listed, it appears that the old dough was the way to introduce leavening.  They must have had a yeasted dough culture that they kept alive and used day after day.  Yesterday's yeasted dough was used to make today's pastry but some (6 lb by the looks of it) was saved for tomorrow.

But what are they referring to by calling the pastry "frozen" dough pastry? Surely they did not freeze the dough that was held for tomorrow.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Old dough = aged dough = sour dough starter??????????????????????????

There needs to be some sort of leavening in order to make a croissant (the OP's photo).


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

there's 3 lbs of baking powder... that's lot's of leavening!

Luc H.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Luc_H said:


> there's 3 lbs of baking powder... that's lot's of leavening!
> 
> Luc H.


YIKES... I read the recipe and somehow didn't see the baking powder. Presbyopia I suppose. But its only 3 OUNCES, not pounds!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Using baking powder, I'd wanna' add some acidic liquid to the mix like either clabbered milk or buttermilk.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

kokopuffs said:


> Using baking powder, I'd wanna' add some acidic liquid to the mix like either clabbered milk or buttermilk.


No need for an acid when using baking powder (it's included in the mix).

Just humidity + heat is required for baking powder.

Baking soda would require an acid.

Luc H.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

prbagel said:


> The first ingredient listed is : "old dough" - what does this mean?


According to your recipe it's seem that nearly 1/3 of your recipe is made with old dough.

You have plenty of leavening in your recipe.

I will take a guess that old dough is exactly that 'old Dough'.... i.e. day old dough.

This is what I propose: first make a dough recipe with all the ingredients (minus) except the old dough. Let rest overnight on the counter (or refrigerate if the recipe requires it).

the next day take that dough as old dough and make the recipe above. Try it.

My guess is you are mixing a very relaxed dough (old dough) into a tight dough (fresh dough) which could be the secret of this recipe.

Luc H.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Lots out there but this was IMO easier to understand.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-ferment

mimi


----------



## maggies (Dec 29, 2015)

Have you had any success with your recipe? I'm looking to make this for my family, but haven't had any luck finding a recipe. We used to have it all the time growing up. Any tips or further instructions would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------

